# net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1

## anz

Sorry for asking a stupid question:

is kernel 2.6.24 a must(has to be) for emerging net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1 ?

I am using net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 with

2.6.23-gentoo-r3

When trying to upgrate the cisco client, emerging dies with:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Found kernel source directory:
> 
>  *     /usr/src/linux
> 
>  * Found kernel object directory:
> ...

 

Sorry for that bad english ...

----------

## V-Li

 *Quote:*   

>  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1/temp/2.6.24.patch-12714.out

 

 Could you please do so?

It is not possible for you to switch to vpnc?

----------

## salivian

on the bug report 207536  they suggest moving onto next version ...  but that does not work for me either... I sort of have given up on vpnc ... which always annoying work at about 90%...   I read there is one more patch ... but I guess they could sort the problem out soon.

----------

## V-Li

As I am the maintainer of vpnc in Gentoo, I'd like to know about your problems.  What version did you try?  Is it the CPU load you are talking about (90%)?  Please give some details about your system (emerge --info) and what type of concentrator you use in your VPN.

Sorry, I can't help much with the Cisco version, but I won't touch it, I have some pride.  :Smile: 

----------

## anz

Dear V-Li,

here is the log file /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1/temp/build.log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

uname -a:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux pickwick 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Tue Jan 22 08:28:29 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz
> ...

 

... I tried working with kvpn, but converting the pcf file did not result in a working vpnc session ...

(but the unpatched cisco vpn client still works ... I think I ve only to wait for a unmasked gentoo-source version of 2.6.24)

A big Thank You all here for answering!

----------

## salivian

@V-Li 

mainly, the tunneling with vpnc does not on certain websites (particular some of them working with ssl), it's annoying that I need to disconnect vpn with lots of other services for work...   it could be my own specific problems ... but the cisco vpn client works at 100% for me.

----------

## V-Li

 *anz wrote:*   

> Dear V-Li,
> 
> here is the log file /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1/temp/build.log :
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hrm, I did not ask for build.log but for the .out file.  You can unmask the 2.6.24 kernel yourself (it will be stable on x86 in about four weeks), or you bump the Cisco client yourself, as salivian suggested.  Look at the bug report he mentioned.

----------

## V-Li

 *salivian wrote:*   

> @V-Li 
> 
> mainly, the tunneling with vpnc does not on certain websites (particular some of them working with ssl), it's annoying that I need to disconnect vpn with lots of other services for work...   it could be my own specific problems ... but the cisco vpn client works at 100% for me.

 

 What was the last version of vpnc you tried?  I tunnel my whole traffic (every day) through vpnc and had no major problems since the 0.4 series.

----------

## paulbiz

I'm running 2.6.24 and cannot emerge cisco-vpnclient-3des either, same exact error. I think the patch/ebuild just needs to be fixed by someone.

----------

## jasn

The patch does need to be fixed/updated for this ebuild. Here is the complete .out file from my attempt;

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1/temp/2.6.24.patch-13141.out

***** 2.6.24.patch *****

========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch

========================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/GenDefs.h vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h

|--- vpnclient/GenDefs.h   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h   2008-01-25 08:56:46.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 28

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/interceptor.c vpnclient.new/interceptor.c

|--- vpnclient/interceptor.c   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/interceptor.c   2008-01-25 09:50:52.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch

========================

patching file GenDefs.h

patching file interceptor.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 27 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 51 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 110.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 126 (offset -20 lines).

Hunk #5 FAILED at 353.

Hunk #6 succeeded at 859 (offset -76 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 901 (offset -76 lines).

2 out of 7 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file interceptor.c.rej

========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch

========================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/GenDefs.h vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h

|--- vpnclient/GenDefs.h   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h   2008-01-25 08:56:46.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 28 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 28

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/interceptor.c vpnclient.new/interceptor.c

|--- vpnclient/interceptor.c   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/interceptor.c   2008-01-25 09:50:52.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch

========================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/GenDefs.h vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h

|--- vpnclient/GenDefs.h   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h   2008-01-25 08:56:46.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 28 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 28

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/interceptor.c vpnclient.new/interceptor.c

|--- vpnclient/interceptor.c   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/interceptor.c   2008-01-25 09:50:52.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch

========================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/GenDefs.h vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h

|--- vpnclient/GenDefs.h   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/GenDefs.h   2008-01-25 08:56:46.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 28 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 28

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur vpnclient/interceptor.c vpnclient.new/interceptor.c

|--- vpnclient/interceptor.c   2007-08-22 21:30:31.000000000 +0200

|+++ vpnclient.new/interceptor.c   2008-01-25 09:50:52.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored
```

----------

## jasn

Sorry. Posted too soon. Someone has already fixed the 2.6.24.patch for this ebuild here, as noted in the bugzilla entry for this ebuild. Replacing the current 2.6.24.patch with the one from the bugzilla page, running an ebuild ...... digest on the vpnclient ebuild, and then re-emerging worked perfectly.

----------

## anz

Dear V-Li,

Sorry for not correct reading your question.

Here it is, the output file

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1/temp/2.6.24.patch-12714.out

 *Quote:*   

> ***** 2.6.24.patch *****
> 
> ========================
> 
> PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/2.6.24.patch
> ...

 

----------

## anz

just unmasked the gentoo-sources 2.6.24, compiled it, and emerging 

net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1

worked! 

```
/etc/init.d/vpnclient [start|stop] 
```

and using the pcf file via 

```
vpnclient connect <profile filename without .pcf>
```

also works!

I am a little bit astonished ... but very happy!

Thanks for all helpers and sorry for my stupidity (f.e. posting the wrong file   :Embarassed:  ).

----------

